# Benefits of working for public sector organization in Auckland?



## vicegerent (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi All,

I need some advice please. I have a job offer from NZ.

I would just like to know what are the benefits for working in a public sector organization in Auckland in comparison to working for a private company? 

Appreciate some quick response please.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

hi
some definition of public sector? difficult to answer such a general question, but . . . 
often the lines are blurred between what I call 'public service' and 'government funded' eg maybe the simple definition of public service would be working directly in the employment of a Ministry such as Social Development, Environment etc.
Next tier the ones such as District Health Boards which rely on government funding but employees are not gov't employees, then down to smaller organisations that may be funded by eg Ministry of Health either permanently or on fixed-term contracts.
Regardless, I don't think there are any benefits any more from being a government employee over working in a private organisation; conditions of employment are similar all employees are covered by the same legislation whoever their employer may be, and the once-true situation of job stability with govt no longer exists, severance/redundancy just as common as in any commercially-run enterprise, or perhaps more common since late 2008 when ongoing cutbacks began.
In all cases recommend a thorough check of the conditions of employment and terms of your individual employment agreement. As you are relocating from another country get everything covered before you arrive esp if there is an offer of relocation assistance, temporary accommodation etc - difficult to renegotiate when you have already signed up.
Best wishes for your job.


----------



## vicegerent (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi Song_si

Thank you for your reply.

Public sector organization for example like working in the IT department for the city council.

yes, they have agreed to offer relocation assistance and temporary accommodation. However, the offer is a bit lower than my expectations and also in terms of market or industry rates its a bit lower.

I am not sure how to negotiate further. They have given an offer and when I said thats lower than my expectations then they came back with only 5% increase and along with lumpsum amount that would cover the relocation costs. 

However, I was expecting atleast 10-15% increase instead of 5%. Not sure how to negotiate requesting them to revise further because I have checked the cost of living and rent, ulitilities are really expensive in auckland.


----------



## chinmay shah (Sep 15, 2011)

how u find job from india?
do u have visa with you?


guide me


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

I've been on the employer's side of such negotiations many times; reality is jobs such as this will be graded within the organisation and have a set range of salary applying to that role; comparisons with what the same role may pay in another country have no bearing. There are often issues of parity also, bringing in a new/unproven staff member at higher rates/better conditions than existing staff.

'Market rates' - somewhat self-defeating on basis that if you can earn more from another employer why not apply to that employer? City Council may not pay, or have the ability to pay, same rates as a multinational/private company.

As an example I had several instances of US doctors saying they could earn more in a day than what a NZ hospital would pay them for a week. So be it . . . salaries are limited to the local economy.

The 'Auckland is expensive' argument has come up many times in union/collective agreement negotiations, where parties have suggested an extra allowance for living/working in Auckland, but again . . . that's the market. 

What I would suggest is you have an early review put in place on your salary, on basis it was likely to be reviewed after one year, if this can be brought forward to six months it gives you the opportunity to prove your abilities/value to the company.


----------

